# Bored during the Apocalypse? Take classes at MIT...



## Sully (Mar 30, 2020)

Seriously, not a joke. 

https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/find-by-topic/#

MIT puts the class content for every single one of their classes online, for free. You won’t get college credit for them, obviously. And the text book isn’t included. But, all the class lectures are video recorded and put up, all the class notes, quizzes and tests, the syllabus, etc. 

So, if you’re stuck at home waiting for the end of the world and you feel like learning a little bit about a certain subject, why not take a free class from MIT to pass the time? 

Stay strong, and get smart.


----------



## grizz (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for posting that up. Have to look into this


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 31, 2020)

What an excellent tip! Great way to pass some time and get something solid out of it, and from MIT!!


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't think I could do courses with zero credits. I get the self improvement angle. For me the credits are the motivation. Just sayin.........call me Shallow Hal. LOL


----------



## Sully (Apr 1, 2020)

Concreteguy said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I don't think I could do courses with zero credits. I get the self improvement angle. For me the credits are the motivation. Just sayin.........call me Shallow Hal. LOL



I can understand that. At the same time, they have plenty of business classes that could be really helpful to anyone that owns their own small business. That would offer plenty of motivation for me. I’m definitely not going to spend my time learning about quantum chemistry for fun, though.


----------



## ASHOP (Apr 2, 2020)

Sully said:


> I can understand that. At the same time, they have plenty of business classes that could be really helpful to anyone that owns their own small business. That would offer plenty of motivation for me. I’m definitely not going to spend my time learning about quantum chemistry for fun, though.



Both valid points but I agree if you can learn something that will better your life or business it would be worth it to me. Your still getting something valuable out of it, credits or not.


----------



## Sully (Apr 16, 2020)

BTW, Harvard is also opening up many of its classes online for free. If anyone wants to learn to code, their computer science classes are supposed to be excellent. 

https://online-learning.harvard.edu/catalog/FREE


----------



## Sully (Apr 16, 2020)

Turns out there’s about 500 free classes available from all the Ivy League schools. 

https://www.freecodecamp.org/news/ivy-league-free-online-courses-a0d7ae675869/


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 17, 2020)

Some people are my role models


----------



## repriot (May 5, 2020)

Coursera has lots of classes for free too from different universities. 

https://www.coursera.org


----------



## Barn1234 (May 11, 2020)

I've been auditing some classes here in the UK and listening to webinars too, helping with the PhD but also to prevent me not going insane!!


----------



## ASHOP (May 12, 2020)

Barn1234 said:


> I've been auditing some classes here in the UK and listening to webinars too, helping with the PhD but also to prevent me not going insane!!



Ive watched a lot of Youtube how To's


----------



## Barn1234 (May 12, 2020)

Pretty sure you could learn open heart surgery on YouTube, its class


----------

